# الشتيمة



## نغم (22 سبتمبر 2010)

*الشتيمة :* خطية مركبة ، *تشمل الكلام الجارح* ، والقبيح ، والسباب ، والإهانات ، *والتوبيخ الشديد* ، وتمتزج بالغضب أو بالضرب ، أو الطرد ، والتعيير والذم ، *والإدانة* ، وكشف العيوب ، واللعن ، والعثرة للغير ،* وغضب الرب ، ووجع القلب !!* .

+ والمؤمن الحقيقى لا يسب ، ولا يشتم من يُخطئ إليه ، بل يرثى لحاله ويصلى له ، وبروح المحبة والإتضاع والرحمة ،* يُظهر له جوانب الخطأ ، للعلاج* ، وليس للعتاب ، أو للعقاب ، كما كان الرب يسوع يفعل مع رجال الدين اليهود ، المخطئين فى حقه بشدة !!.

+ والرب يسوع هو " *المثال الرائع *" فى هذا المجال ، وقد وصفه القديس بطرس الرسول بقوله : " *إن تألم لأجلنا ، تاركاً لنا مثالاً ، لكى تتبعوا خطواته ، الذى إذ شُتم ، لم يكن يشتم عوضاً ، وإذ تألم لم يكن يُهدد ، بل كان *( بصمت ) *يُسلم *( الأمر ) *لمن يقضى بعدل *" ( 1 بط 2 : 21 – 23 ) .

+ واحتمل رب المجد الشتم والضرب والبصق فى وجهه ( لو 81 : 32 ) بصبر ، وبدون تذمر .

+ وقد تعرض القديس بولس الرسول ، إلى شتائم اليهود الأشرار ، فى عدة أماكن ، وقال باتضاع : " *اُسر بالشتائم ، والاضطهادات والضيقات من أجل المسيح *" ( 2 كو 12 : 10 ) .

+ كما قال أيضاً بروح الحكمة والنعمة : " *نُشتم فنُبارك ، نُضطهد فنحتمل ، يُفترى علينا فنعظ ..... *" ( 1 كو 4 : 12 ) .

+ ونصحنا القديس بطرس الرسول : " *كونوا جميعاً ذوى محبة أخوية ، مُشفقين لُطفاء ، غير مُجازين عن شر بشر ، أو عن شتيمة بشتيمة ، بل بالعكس مُباركين ، عالمين أنكم لهذا *( الأسلوب الروحى الرقيق ) *دُعيتم ، لكى ترثوا بركة *" ( 1 بط 3 : 8 – 9 ) .
+ وطالنا الرب المُحب أن نبارك لاعنينا ، وأن نُحسن لمُبغضينا ، وأن نصلى من أجل كل من يُسئ إلينا ، بالقول أو بالفعل ( مت 5 : 44 ) .

+ واعتبر سليمان الحكيم التهزّئ أو السخرية بالبعض ، جهلاً ومجلبة لغضب الله ، والناس ( أم 24 : 9 ) ، ودعا إلى عدم تهزئ المستهزئ ( أم 9 : 7 – 8 ) .

+ ونهانا القديس بولس الرسول عن " *القباحة وكلام السفاهة والهزل ، التى لا تليق بالقديسين *" ( أف 5 : 4 ) .

+ فالهزل قد يضايق البعض ، وقد يتطور إلى ما هو أخطر ، وأكثر ، فقد اعتاد بعض الأشرار فى مزاحهم وهزلهم أن يستخدموا كلمات جارحة ، أو فاضحة ، أو يتم تبادل النكت القبيحة ، أو الشتائم البذيئة والسباب ، والعبارات المليئة بالتهكم والضحك والسخرية من عيوب ، أو تصرفات البعض .

+ لكن أولاد الله الحكماء والودعاء ، لا يسايرون مثل هذه التسلية المنحرفة ، عالمين أن الشتيمة مخالفة للوصية الإلهية ، ولها عقوبتها الأبدية ( مت 5 : 22 ) ، " *ولا يرث الشتامون الملكوت* " ( 1 كو 6 : 9 ) .

+ وكان يقتل – فى شريعة العهد القديم – كل من يسب أباه أو أمه ( لا 20 : 9 ) ، وكان يُرجم كل من يسُب الله ( لا 24 : 15 ) [ وهو ما يقترب من التعبير العامى : " سب الدين " ].

+ وقال الحكيم يشوع بن سيراخ : " *من تعود الشتيمة ، لا يتأدب طول حياته* "( سى 23 : 20 ) .

+ وقال القديس بولس الرسول : " *لا تخرج كلمة ردية من أفواهكم ، بل كل ما كان صالحاً للبنيان – *حسب الحاجة – *كى يُعطى نعمة للسامعين *" ( أف 4 : 29 ) .

+ فاسلك ( يا أخى / يا أختى ) على هذا الأسلوب الروحى ، تنل رضا الله والناس .
منقول​


----------



## النهيسى (22 سبتمبر 2010)

غَيْرَ مُجَازِينَ عَنْ شَرّ بِشَرّ أَوْ عَنْ شَتِيمَةٍ بِشَتِيمَةٍ، بَلْ بِالْعَكْسِ مُبَارِكِينَ، عَالِمِينَ أَنَّكُمْ لِهذَا دُعِيتُمْ لِكَيْ تَرِثُوا بَرَكَةً" (رسالة بطرس الرسول الأولى 3: 9)

شكرا للموضوع الراائع جداااا​


----------



## نغم (22 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لمشاركتك الرائعة​


----------



## marcelino (22 سبتمبر 2010)

مش بحبها خااااااااالص

ثانكس للموضوع الرائع​


----------



## نغم (22 سبتمبر 2010)

marcelino قال:


> مش بحبها خااااااااالص​
> 
> ثانكس للموضوع الرائع​


 الحمدلله انك بعيد عن الشتايم وربنا يقربك منه اكثر 
يسوع يخفضك


----------



## happy angel (22 سبتمبر 2010)

> *+ واحتمل رب المجد الشتم والضرب والبصق فى وجهه ( لو 81 : 32 ) بصبر ، وبدون تذمر .
> 
> + وقد تعرض القديس بولس الرسول ، إلى شتائم اليهود الأشرار ، فى عدة أماكن ، وقال باتضاع : " اُسر بالشتائم ، والاضطهادات والضيقات من أجل المسيح " ( 2 كو 12 : 10 ) .*​



*ميرسى ياقمر موضوع رااائع
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## نغم (22 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لمشاركتك الرائعة يسوع يحفظك بسلامه​


----------



## العراقيه (23 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل  شكرا كتير
باركك الرب​


----------



## bent almalk (23 سبتمبر 2010)

*موضوع رائع جدااا جدا

الرب يحمينا  فى اسم يسوع

الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## نغم (23 سبتمبر 2010)

العراقيه قال:


> موضوع جميل شكرا كتير
> 
> 
> باركك الرب​


نورتى ياعراقية واسمحيلى اعبر عن اعجابى بتوقيعك مشجع جدا​


----------



## نغم (23 سبتمبر 2010)

bent almalk قال:


> *موضوع رائع جدااا جدا​*
> 
> _*الرب يحمينا فى اسم يسوع*_​
> 
> _*الرب يبارك حياتك*_​


 امين الرب يحمينا اجمعين
تشرفت بمشاركتك​


----------

